# Feather and Fan Neck Scarf



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Good morning knitters,

I am adding a link to a lacy neck scarf I just finished making.
It's my second scarf I designed.

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/neck-scarf.html


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you. This is really pretty and I love the feather and fan pattern and use it often.


----------



## BL44 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great work. It is so pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Your scarf is very pretty and looks like fun to make.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

That is so pretty. I have always loved the feather and fan pattern. Now I know what my next project is going to be, ty for the pattern.. And thank you for thinking this up also. Great Job


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and color!! Thank you so much for sharing! I can't wait to make one. 
Marty


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I love the scarf. Now to find the right yarn and color.

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely scarf. Thank you so much for sharing. It is very generous of you, as I know how much time it takes to write up a pattern not to mention the editing.


----------



## asunshine54 (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the scarf! The color is really pretty too.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it. Thx for link.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

How generous of you to share! Love the "fanned" ends; very clever!! The color really sets it off!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love the fanned edging - very nice work & color


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the headband on your avatar do you have the pattern please?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! I will be making this!


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. I'm going to make it on larger needles with worsted weight yarn, and it will probably end up being about 5' long so I can actually wrap it and still have nice long tails.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

your welcome.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Your scarf is beautiful!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much, that is a very very nice scarf.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern! I love feather and fan and I love this type of scarf. It's a marriage made in heaven and I intend to let it honeymoon around my neck and quite a few others!


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your scarf pattern. It is exactly what I was looking for! I will make it for my daughter-in-law for Christmas. This and some fingerless mittens (she is an i-phone junky <vbg>) will finish off her gifts for this year. Now I need a great tie pattern for my son... Leila


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I just love these scarves. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## muffy46 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, definitely one to try and the color is great!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I love your scarf!! Your site is awswome :-D I hope the most
success for you on your website :-D I already have it on "Favorites". :-D


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

The scarf is lovely, the color beautiful! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't really tell is your scarf like the bow tie scarf? Is there a slot where you can pull the end through. I love the color and the pattern I was just hoping it was design like a bow tie scarf.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I had just discovered a few mistake on the pattern. If you want to knit this pattern, please go back to; http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/neck-scarf.html and download it again.

My apologize.

Ratcha


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I understand the corrections have been made. Thank You, this is first time I'm downloading pattern.


----------



## muffy46 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the corrections.


----------



## Bev S (Oct 29, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Good morning knitters,
> 
> I am adding a link to a lacy neck scarf I just finished making.
> It's my second scarf I designed.
> ...


I can't wait to make one. Must get all other projects done first. Soon tho. Thanks for sharing.
Bev, 
NC


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done.

Thanks.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I sure like your bow tie scarf!!! Were corrections made on the PDF because that's the pattern I copied.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

That is so pretty...I have just the yarn for one. Thanks for making the pattern available.


----------

